# Mo Taylor Doesn't Think The Knicks Will Make The Playoffs



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Maurice Taylor probably wouldn't make the best witness tomorrow for the Knicks in their lame case against Larry Brown violating his $50 million contract last season.
> 
> Taylor, hoping to have his contract bought out before training camp opens Monday, told The Post the Knicks' mismatched roster was cause for their 23-59 demise, not the head coach. And Taylor isn't sure Isiah Thomas did enough in the summer to lift the club into the playoffs.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/09282006/sports/knicks/knicks_taylor_seeks_buyout_knicks_marc_berman.htm


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Does anybody really take the black hole serious? Bitter Taylor probably doesn't want to get embarrassed by Frye and Lee. 

Zeke probably told him to beat out Lee and Mo just has to much pride for that. Mo Taylor is just looking out for himself. 

Is anybody really suprised? Mo Taylor has an eye on his next payday and thats the bottom line. And Mo really just contradicts himself when he says he was better than what he showed last season. 

Hey Mo if you think you were better than last season but the other guys on team were not? Everyone din't play up their game under the Clown. And his love for the clown just proves to me that he's just trying to get paid.

Mo Taylor also has a pride thing, he knows Isiah might look to trade him at the deadline. Remember Zeke's comments about MO? He said he was an asset and that it would make him valuable to aquire another player. 

Mo said that he's a piece of meat. Hello Mo that is what you are and nothing more.

Mo Taylor is forcing the issue with these comments. At this point i want Zeke to either low ball him (1 mill) and get him out, or my option give him the Penny treatment and send his *** home.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Don't be a fool...*

Taylor is exactly right.....and I didn't sense any bitterness from the article at all. Seems like he knows what is going on is the best thing for the current team. In fact, he says he would do the same thing. Where do you get the bitterness thing?


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Don't be a fool...*



alphadog said:


> Taylor is exactly right.....and I didn't sense any bitterness from the article at all. Seems like he knows what is going on is the best thing for the current team. In fact, he says he would do the same thing. Where do you get the bitterness thing?


He feels he's entitled to playing time based on years of expirince. Isiah said that he wants guys to fight for playing time MO doesn't want to do that and i know why.

He is not good enough to beat out Frye or Lee and he knows this. He knows the clown isn't the coach, and under Isiah he will be buried in the bench like he was supposed to be last season.

He doesn't want to give Zeke the satisfaction of trading his weak ***. Thats why he's making a stink about it. 

All this other stuff about saying he would do the same ie playing Frye and Lee, is just sugar coating his real intentions.








=


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Its a safer to bet that the knicks wont make it.
But all i think Taylor is doing is forcing Isiah into buying him out.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I agree that Taylor is just trying to help the Knicks buy out his last year. However, I don't agree that the Knicks can't make the playoffs. I think the biggest obstacles are rebounding and interior defense. If Curry does either then the Knicks should be OK and if he does then Mark Aquirre should be coach of the year. Lee and Frye are great but they are still too young to consistently perform at a high level so they need rebounding and defense somewhere. The guards can't stop any penetration so interior defense is more important than with other teams.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Cager said:


> I agree that Taylor is just trying to help the Knicks buy out his last year. However, I don't agree that the Knicks can't make the playoffs. I think the biggest obstacles are rebounding and interior defense. If Curry does either then the Knicks should be OK and if he does then Mark Aquirre should be coach of the year. Lee and Frye are great but they are still too young to consistently perform at a high level so they need rebounding and defense somewhere. The guards can't stop any penetration so interior defense is more important than with other teams.


As DaGrinch shed light on earlier, and I knew for some time, the Knicks were actually one of the top 5 rebounding teams in the league. That accomplishment is in part of strong perimeter rebounding which should only improve with more shots coming from outside the paint resulting in longer rebounds. We're not the strongest team defensively but we're at least capable of making teams work especially in a zone which we recommend. I think this team is playoff with last years roster if utilized correctly.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Don't be a fool...*



alphadog said:


> Taylor is exactly right.....and I didn't sense any bitterness from the article at all. Seems like he knows what is going on is the best thing for the current team. In fact, he says he would do the same thing. Where do you get the bitterness thing?


i agree with you alpha Mo isn't bitter , he is realistic .

if the knicks won 60 last year they would simply play the best player available regardless of the circumstances...but they aren't so taylor will be buried and he knows it . he wants his money but he also wants to play so he will try to latch on to another team.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Don't be a fool...*



Da Grinch said:


> i agree with you alpha Mo isn't bitter , he is realistic .
> 
> if the knicks won 60 last year they would simply play the best player available regardless of the circumstances...but they aren't so taylor will be buried and he knows it . he wants his money but he also wants to play so he will try to latch on to another team.


So you believe that if the best players on the roster were allowed to play Mo would be among those best players?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Don't be a fool...*



cpawfan said:


> So you believe that if the best players on the roster were allowed to play Mo would be among those best players?



not really but he would have a better chance ...if lee slumps i could easily see mo being next in line for mintes over balkman and malik rose ...or if jerome james gets hurt (which i think is somewhat likely) he could get time .

but on this knicks team they are going to force feed the youngins time as they should . so even if lee slumps he may be given the rope to play through it and maybe instead of laying in case of a james injury ...instead they may play frye more at C ...stuff like that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Don't be a fool...*

Thank you for your insight Mr. Taylor, well I don't think any team would ever make the playoffs with attitudes like yours.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Don't be a fool...*

I actually think his comments are being completely blown out of proportion. He could have said much worse about a team who just told him "we don't need you and would rather pay you money to NOT play for us". 

What did he say that wasn't true? I think his point about not beig bad only lately is very valid. He's spot on, the Knicks have been mediocre to down right unwatchable for like 5 years now (even when they made the playoffs with a below .500 record). Let's be honest about things here.

That being said, only one place to go - up up up!


----------



## Knickpride (Sep 23, 2006)

Taylor is not even close in talent compared to Frye.... Frye is a hustler and deserves to play


----------



## Knickpride (Sep 23, 2006)

ooops double post, sorry


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Don't be a fool...*



Gotham2krazy said:


> Thank you for your insight Mr. Taylor, well I don't think any team would ever make the playoffs with attitudes like yours.


The real question is how does a guy that has hardly ever been in the playoffs know what a playoff team has to have? LOL. I have no hard feelings for the guy because I think he's still a good player that can make the difference for another team. I think the true intent behind his comments was not to bash but to speed up the waiving process which it apparently did. He knows that the available money is being spent and quickly not becoming available which is apparent by Wells signing for just $2 million per year. He has to strike while the iron is hot.


----------

